
Learning Scheduling Algorithms for Data Processing Clusters - ngaut
https://arxiv.org/abs/1810.01963
======
ngaut
Prototype integration with Spark on a 25-node cluster shows that Decima
outperforms several heuristics, including hand-tuned ones, by at least 21%.
Further experiments with an industrial production workload trace demonstrate
that Decima delivers up to a 17% reduction in average job completion time and
scales to large clusters.

